# D-Hacks Labs T5 Extreme (Post May Batch)



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

I got the new stuff last week.

Anyone else tried it.

Horrible. Its like coming up of MDMA but with no climax.

Took 1 on Sunday, have now had a total of 7 hours sleep in two days since then. Also, not ate anything for 2 days.

It will surely result in weight loss, as im not sleeping or eating, but i usually use a T5 Traditional ECA on Saturdays & Sundays purely for extra drive/focus.

Anyone else tried it, or is it just me?


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

I felt exactly the same...

not a good feeling to be honest...I even get the 'hangover' feeling the day after...

I think they might be mixing more ingredient/ contaminated with other stuffs imo

I even did a blood test. my T4 went above the normal range (previously normal), and I haven't taken any T3 or T4 meds....if levothyroxine was added, god knows what else is in there...


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

these.sound.AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## carrerarich (Feb 26, 2012)

I ****in love the stuff! Like it better than powerstack


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm not keen on taking anything with secret ingredients, as there's a lot of stuff I can't tolerate. Get on fine with everything in Powerstack so I just use them.


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

carrerarich said:


> I ****in love the stuff! Like it better than powerstack


The new stuff? Or the old stuff.

Old stuff was a traditional T5 ECA stack. New stuff has no Ephedrine, but something else. (Crystal Meth maybe..?)

Frickin horrible, they should of renamed it, as its not a T5 stack and its going to confuse everyone now.


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Anyone know where the normal ECA is from? There was some UK sites that had it (Normal websites, non AAS)


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

Why not just T3/Clen?


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

I rate them, certainly kills my appetite!


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Though I do have to have 2 tabs to feel anything.


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

sigarner said:


> Though I do have to have 2 tabs to feel anything.


Are you sure? T5 Extreme, the NEW ones, not the old ones??

2 of the new ones would drop a horse.


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

gaz_0001 said:


> Are you sure? T5 Extreme, the NEW ones, not the old ones??
> 
> 2 of the new ones would drop a horse.


Yep.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

I love ECA but the secret ingredient lark puts me of buying any. I want to know exactly what i'm getting.

Not great with DMAA either to be honest...


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Wonder if it was what slim xtreme had in before it got banned.

That was the strongest stim ever and blowed T3/Clen and ECAs out of the water.

Used to take 2 small caps first thing and still alert as **** 20 hours later, not being able to sleep.

My mrs dropped 6lbs in a week, had been going weight watchers for a while and usually lost 1lb with no other changes. People all over the US said the same and apparently it had a designer drug similar to methamphetamine but much longer half life.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

gaz_0001 said:


> I got the new stuff last week.
> 
> Anyone else tried it.
> 
> ...


Had you much experience of the previous incarnation of Dhacks T5+ mate? These infact also packed a massive punch until one developed some tolerance ime.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

I did not try the previous T5 but me and my gf use the new batch. Be both love it. A little too much maybe?

I too found it a little similar to MDMA. For example I kept starting at one place, forgetting things, super thirsty all the time. And most importantly INCREDIBLE euphoria, confidence, focus and energy. It lasts super long too. There's no crash. The first time I took it I don't think I got any sleep during the night.. 2 days after my last dose I still don't sleep very well.

Gonna pop another one today. The last time I actually took 1 whole pill and one quater. The extra quarter was so powerful that I almost passed out doing deadlifts (did get a PR tho :thumb: ). TBH it feels a little too good. Reminds me of Craze but much better and stronger. I was almost addicted to Craze. The "secret ingredients" part kind of freaks me out...


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

iamyou said:


> I did not try the previous T5 but me and my gf use the new batch. Be both love it. A little too much maybe?
> 
> I too found it a little similar to MDMA. For example I kept starting at one place, forgetting things, super thirsty all the time. And most importantly INCREDIBLE euphoria, confidence, focus and energy. It lasts super long too. There's no crash. The first time I took it I don't think I got any sleep during the night.. 2 days after my last dose I still don't sleep very well.
> 
> Gonna pop another one today. The last time I actually took 1 whole pill and one quater. The quarter was so powerful that I almost passed out doing deadlifts (did get a PR tho :thumb: ). TBH it feels a little too good. Reminds me of Craze but much better and stronger. I was almost addicted to Craze. The "secret ingredients" part kind of freaks me out...


Thats it.... I'm In 

Popping down to H&B now to grab a tub lolz


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

Send it off to wedinos, then you will find out what your getting


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

ive got the 'old' T5 Extreme and that is pretty strong - coming from me who has got years of reccy drugs behind him.

This new one sounds more like a Saturday night pill.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Not a chance I'd be popping anything where pretty much the whole ingredient list is a secret! Nevermind how much I like their other stuff.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm eager to try it, but perhaps I'll await a Wedinos test first :lol:

Two secret ingredients... (Mods - Take picture down if this breaks any rules)


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Everybody's going to become a meth head without even realising.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> Everybody's going to become a *meth head* without even realising.


problem is you can't even confess you are a meth head taking that...

most....you are addicted to 'secret ingredients'....that you don't even know...

Every morning, I just stare at my T5 extreme...and ask the very same question, should I take it?...


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

whats in T5?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

iamyou said:


> I did not try the previous T5 but me and my gf use the new batch. Be both love it. A little too much maybe?
> 
> I too found it a little similar to MDMA. For example I kept starting at one place, forgetting things, super thirsty all the time. And most importantly INCREDIBLE euphoria, confidence, focus and energy. It lasts super long too. There's no crash. The first time I took it I don't think I got any sleep during the night.. 2 days after my last dose I still don't sleep very well.
> 
> Gonna pop another one today. The last time I actually took 1 whole pill and one quater. The extra quarter was so powerful that I almost passed out doing deadlifts (did get a PR tho :thumb: ). TBH it feels a little too good. Reminds me of Craze but much better and stronger. I was almost addicted to Craze. The "secret ingredients" part kind of freaks me out...


sounds like he has put methyl pea plus a brain barier drug like catsclaw

I have had methy pea and catsclaw together and its like E


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Started using them of late and they are quitegood.

I don't think they are full of ephedrine as they still don't mimmick the effects of proper ephedrine from years gone by, but are as close as I have found in recent times. I found that I felt a little sick doing fasted cardio on them though.

I use them now mainly for appetite suppression in the mornings to assist with intermittent fasting.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Today was a big disappointment. I either have developed tolerance really fast or it's something else. It just didn't work that well today. The "happy" feeling was gone. I even felt a bit depressed during my workout.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

iamyou said:


> Today was a big disappointment. I either have developed tolerance really fast or it's something else. It just didn't work that well today. The "happy" feeling was gone. I even felt a bit depressed during my workout.


To be honest that could point to there being something with a similar MOA to mdma in there as there's only so much serotonin in your brain that these drugs can release and after that you'll feel nothing.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

does it make you gurn? serious question.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

kreig said:


> To be honest that could point to there being something with a similar MOA to mdma in there as there's only so much serotonin in your brain that these drugs can release and after that you'll feel nothing.


Exactly my thought. I was looking forward to the high more than my workout.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

iamyou said:


> Exactly my thought. I was looking forward to the high more than my workout.


Time to up the dosage bro


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

SickCurrent said:


> Time to up the dosage bro


Yeah I'm going with 2 tabs tomorrow. Fk it. At least I'll go out happy


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

How does everyone who's tried the new T5 + find it compares to the powerstack?

Some different ingredients obviously but it sounds like the new T5's are more intense in effect than the powerstack? Would this be the case?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Bumping for more feedback on this particular product...


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

I meant to post this the other week but when im taking the T5 extreme it turns my urine a really dark colour - even though i'm drinking about 3 litres of water a day.

I've come off it this week and its back to normal.

anyone else get this?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

monkeez said:


> I meant to post this the other week but when im taking the T5 extreme it turns my urine a really dark colour - even though i'm drinking about 3 litres of water a day.
> 
> I've come off it this week and its back to normal.
> 
> anyone else get this?


That sounds sketchy mate. 3 litres is not a lot of water however for a bber imo. Especially if running PEDS. I drink 2 gallons [approx 8 litres] per day


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

What powerstack do you have? The original blue ones I had were great by the end of the tub I could take 2 at around 5 and still sleep

Fine. The new white ones on the other hand I can't handle at all. I had 1 Saturday at about 1pm, it felt like I was coming up on a pill, my workout was great but I crashed bad after, I felt terrible for the rest of the day and couldn't sleep for shvt Saturday night

Haven't tried the new t5 but the older ones didn't do much for me


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> What powerstack do you have? The original blue ones I had were great by the end of the tub I could take 2 at around 5 and still sleep
> 
> Fine. The new white ones on the other hand I can't handle at all. I had 1 Saturday at about 1pm, it felt like I was coming up on a pill, my workout was great but I crashed bad after, I felt terrible for the rest of the day and couldn't sleep for shvt Saturday night
> 
> Haven't tried the new t5 but the older ones didn't do much for me


I've got both the old blue ones and a few tubs of what sound by your post like new ones (I've not opened a tub as I've still plenty of my old supply in).


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Got the old blue powerstack and like them, got given a tub of t5 extreme to try and they are VERY strong.

I've done the 90's rave scene for way to long and was very heavy in reccys for 15+ years so stim tolerant and no pre - workouts do anything.

1 x T5 and they make me feel pretty weird and not in a great way - def not a standard ECA mix by any standards.

Seems to take ages to feel anything 1.5-2 hrs and then bang, a constant steady build up that takes forever to come down off.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm now on 2.5 T5-s for pre-workout... I sweat tons on that stuff and spend half of the session shivering. It absolutely kills my sex drive for the day. Not even cialis or melanotan can overpower it. I still love it.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Stuff sounds mental by all accounts. I believe these guy's had a couple lolz


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

SickCurrent said:


> Stuff sounds mental by all accounts. I believe these guy's had a couple lolz


lol pretty close. When are you getting yours?


----------



## Grosey (Feb 15, 2012)

Are the power stack or T5s actually any good for weight loss? Or do you all just use them for pre workout/sh1ts and giggles?


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Grosey said:


> Are the power stack or T5s actually any good for weight loss? Or do you all just use them for pre workout/sh1ts and giggles?


I've lost weight since I started taking them pre-workout. It's pretty good at suppressing appetite.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

In the last 10 or so years I have tried all manner of T5s, and older and newer batches of hacks t5.

They are strong but nothing un-expected when you consider the pharmacology of the drug ingredients.

And work very very well.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

iamyou said:


> lol pretty close. When are you getting yours?


Soon as poss mate


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Grosey said:


> Are the power stack or T5s actually any good for weight loss? Or do you all just use them for pre workout/sh1ts and giggles?


The old batch were excellent for fat loss and pre-workout and it sounds like these are no different imo.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

iamyou said:


> I'm now on 2.5 T5-s for pre-workout... I sweat tons on that stuff and spend half of the session shivering. It absolutely kills my sex drive for the day. Not even cialis or melanotan can overpower it. I still love it.


This is how I get on the new powerstack. I sweat like a mofo while working out but also keep getting goose pimples all over and shivering. The crash after is horrible and the no sleep I can't deal with I like my sleep. Shvgging ain't a problem though and neither is eating

As I said in a previous post the t5's dont seem to do much for me. I took my temp and heart rate last night on nothing and have taking one t5 this morning and will take another early afternoon then measure both again when I get home I'll know then if they are doing anything.

To scared to try the powerstack again lol. I'll have another go at the weekend, can't go without sleep in the week


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> This is how I get on the new powerstack. I sweat like a mofo while working out but also keep getting goose pimples all over and shivering. The crash after is horrible and the no sleep I can't deal with I like my sleep. Shvgging ain't a problem though and neither is eating
> 
> As I said in a previous post the t5's dont seem to do much for me. I took my temp and heart rate last night on nothing and have taking one t5 this morning and will take another early afternoon then measure both again when I get home I'll know then if they are doing anything.
> 
> To scared to try the powerstack again lol. I'll have another go at the weekend, can't go without sleep in the week


This is exactly what happened yesterday... Not even 5 minutes of sleep until 7AM when I finally decided to pop a xanax. That was a crazy night.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Definitely sounds like they've changed something from the old blue ones and not for the better!


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

just received mine today, should I just start off on one or jump to two? is it stronger than a normal ECA stack?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Fortis said:


> just received mine today, should I just start off on one or jump to two? is it stronger than a normal ECA stack?


Have you read through this thread? Do not start with 2 unless you are crazy


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Fortis said:


> just received mine today, should I just start off on one or jump to two? is it stronger than a normal ECA stack?


Try 2 and then post back later how your feeling ha ha!

Use one on an empty stomach and see how you are


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Had one on empty stomach plus I am doing fasted cardio I'll keep you guys updated. I did read through after posting the commend lmao glad I did read through it


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

keep us posted bro


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

SickCurrent said:


> keep us posted bro


sum it up in one word, Sensational!!!

did a hell lot more cardio and even put the speed up a lot. I had a nice clean workout. The energy isn't like a pre workout supp at all its nice and clean and dont feel jittery at all. I have missed the DMAA feeling, I felt angry and lasted a lot longer in my workout today and pump was much than on normal pre supps. I usually go for a 2 hour session at the gym and nearly did 3 hours today and could have stayed a longer, my mind isn't feeling what my arms/legs feel haha.

Tbh I think I could easily get on to two already as It wasn't mind blowing and didn't feeling like I was on MD, but tbh I wouldn't want to become tolerant to it.

I have a question though. When taking my previous ECA stack, it stated to take 1 or 2 before a workout and on off days take 2 but 1 in the morning and 1 later on to keep my metabolism rate quite high. Should I do the same with this product or just take 1 in a morning as I am on the Intermittent Fasting Diet so it would do nicely as a source of energy. Some days I start work at 8 am and go to the gym afterwards, so should I not take a cap in the morning and just save it before going to the gym or take one first thing to give me a lift at work then 1 again just before the gym?

cheers guys. Sorry just curious as I love this product already!!!! I am enjoying this gym once again.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Fortis said:


> sum it up in one word, Sensational!!!
> 
> did a hell lot more cardio and even put the speed up a lot. I had a nice clean workout. The energy isn't like a pre workout supp at all its nice and clean and dont feel jittery at all. I have missed the DMAA feeling, I felt angry and lasted a lot longer in my workout today and pump was much than on normal pre supps. I usually go for a 2 hour session at the gym and nearly did 3 hours today and could have stayed a longer, my mind isn't feeling what my arms/legs feel haha.
> 
> ...


If you feel you can handle 2 mate then go for I. I for one can't.

I took 2 the other morning at 6.30am, on the train an hour later I went white, was sweating out of every pore on my body and felt like I was going to be sick for about an hour. I had to sit down for a bit when I got to work and pull myself together. That night I didn't get any sleep at all, went to bed about 11 so 16.5 hours later.

I've tried 1 by its self different times of the day, 2 splitting the dose and 2 in one go. I just can't get on with them.

Everyone is different though so just experiment, you might be fine.

I'm a powerstack man. I'm fine on them

Good luck lol


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> If you feel you can handle 2 mate then go for I. I for one can't.
> 
> I took 2 the other morning at 6.30am, on the train an hour later I went white, was sweating out of every pore on my body and felt like I was going to be sick for about an hour. I had to sit down for a bit when I got to work and pull myself together. That night I didn't get any sleep at all, went to bed about 11 so 16.5 hours later.
> 
> ...


yeh might just stick to one for the first week and see how I get on. If my body starts to get slightly bored of 1 then I jump to two and if its terribly over powering then 1 it is. The only way to find out ones tolerance is to test it out I suppose.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

gaz_0001 said:


> I got the new stuff last week.
> 
> Anyone else tried it.
> 
> ...


Not the t5s but Ive got their ultraburn atm and first time I took 2 tabs a day (which was my 3rd day) I was genuinely girning my tits off haha


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Thinking of trying ultra burn or power stack next. Anyone tried all 3 or 2 of them, which worked better for you?

Sat waiting for the train and I'm melting, loving it


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Fortis said:


> Thinking of trying ultra burn or power stack next. Anyone tried all 3 or 2 of them, which worked better for you?
> 
> Sat waiting for the train and I'm melting, loving it


Sounds good mate I loved the previous batch T5's and these sound just as good. Also tried new batch powerstack and really rate these also. Excellent pre-workout and fat burning effects.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

was thinking for tomorrow splitting one in half to take in the morning with me fasting the second later on, as I wouldn't want to be wired for work lol. is it easy to split one in half ?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Fortis said:


> was thinking for tomorrow splitting one in half to take in the morning with me fasting the second later on, as I wouldn't want to be wired for work lol. is it easy to split one in half ?


Easy to split bro....bet you end up necking the other half in work anyway though lol


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

SickCurrent said:


> Easy to split bro....bet you end up necking the other half in work anyway though lol


yup thats me for ya. Tbh just been googling and might just cycle it 2 weeks on 2 weeks off so might have the full one anyway, got an excuse now :beer:


----------



## monojfk (Sep 20, 2014)

hi guys i received my batch of Dhacks t5 this morning and popped one , nice buzz and gonna head to gym shortly , can anyone confirm if this contains real EPH please ? cheers!


----------



## monojfk (Sep 20, 2014)

Bump :thumb:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

monojfk said:


> Bump :thumb:


This lab is banned from talking about on this forum


----------



## monojfk (Sep 20, 2014)

ah sorry lads my mistake


----------

